# Safe chews for puppy



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

I have read past posts and wanted to hear from current members. I have our 4 month Cubby who loves the rawhide sticks. I notices he had a jagged piece in his mouth and quickly removed. He needs to chew, but dislikes Nylabone. He will do Kong the treats are gone. I am not familiar with antlers. What is totally safe, because that is my priority. In advance, thanks.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

I stay as far away from rawhides and Nylabones as I can. Rawhides in particular can cause blockages, and they aren't completely digestible, so they can really muck up your pup's gut (say that 3 times fast, HAH). I love Kongs because of their versatility (Mario doesn't want anything to do with them, but Nino's current favorite is canned food on the bottom, low-sodium chicken broth on top, and a dab of coconut oil on either end to plug things up). 

As far as edible chews, bully sticks are a perpetual favorite. Both of mine love them. Another they love is beef scapula. As far as antlers go, moose seems to be the consensus here, as they are the softest and the easiest on the teeth. As a special treat, I give raw, meaty bones once or twice a month. Variety is really important when it comes to chews, because it can stop boredom, and each benefits the teeth in a different way.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Loki has all kinds of dental issues so I am very careful about what he chews. He has never had an edible chew toy. We were at the dental specialist this past Wednesday and I asked him specifically about chew toys. He said I need to be able to flex it. Cloth, rubber, latex, he was even a little iffy about rope toys. Loki is not a hard chewer except for the really thin empty water bottles which he can destroy. Dentist said ok to let him chew but take it away when he starts to rip it apart. 

What does he chew? Kongs, Orbee tuff snoop, Mazee, nooks, produce and puppy bones. Pet stages cool teething toy - I freeze it with broth and then throw it in the wash and a couple of other mini pets rages chew toys. Oh, and he loves the ubiquitous squirrels. He has one he carries around. The Kong soft frog gets a lot of wear too. He has some other soft toys that he likes to throw around and fight with but the first ones get the most chewing activity. 

None of these occupy him like I'm sure a bully stick would be at least I know they are safe.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

We have 2 Mammoth rope toys. I love them because it's light rope pulled over a rubber piping and knotted at either end, so it feels really good on their teeth and doesn't fall apart like a rope regular rope toy. Mario only likes his "special" toys, but I keep one for Nino in the house and one that comes to class/shows to occupy or reward him.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

KarMar said:


> We have 2 Mammoth rope toys. I love them because it's light rope pulled over a rubber piping and knotted at either end, so it feels really good on their teeth and doesn't fall apart like a rope regular rope toy. Mario only likes his "special" toys, but I keep one for Nino in the house and one that comes to class/shows to occupy or reward him.


I'll have to look at those. I do have a mini rope toy from pet stages that he likes. I feel like big bad mom who won't let him have edibles. Lol!


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Barbara Levy said:


> I'll have to look at those. I do have a mini rope toy from pet stages that he likes. I feel like big bad mom who won't let him have edibles. Lol!


I get nervous about the edible chews too, mostly because some seem so hard. Bully sticks I have learned to trust, but just barely :laugh: Rule of thumb is that your thumbnail should be able to make a tiny dent in anything you let your small dogs chew. I am going to order some moose antlers from Acadia in the next couple weeks. If you get the beef scapula thin enough, they are pretty flexible. Mario can go through one in a couple hours, but his jaw is stronger and larger than Nino's, who savors his for days and days.


----------

